# Urgent Help required!



## Little (Feb 12, 2009)

Heya guysss. How's it goin.

Basically, I need a massive cheeky favour! 

I'm a member of an organisation at my university, and I'd really like to be elected to the committee as publicity rep. Historically the winner has always been someone who produces an example poster and possibly flier that we could use to attract freshers to join us. Unfortunately my design skills dont extend further than doodles in my note pad. 

Was hoping someone here might be able to help me out majorly and come up with a fantastic design!  


A little info about the club, I can give more precise details if someone is up to doing this =) but its quite personal details. 

We're an outdoorsy club - and do a whole bunch of activities, mainly camping with loads of different activities like abseiling, climbing and uh loads more I can't think of. 

So uh, anyone up for it? The meeting is the 20th of Feb, so only a few days! 

Pretty please anyone


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2009)

If you post more info I'd do it, I like to practise my photoshop skillz!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 12, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> If you post more info I'd do it, I like to practise my photoshop skillz!




Agreed more info would help.


----------



## Little (Feb 12, 2009)

For sure dudes. What kinda info do you need and it'll be winging its way to your inbox


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of poster does it need to be?


----------

